# New Issy prints!



## twiggy56

Alix not announced anything on fb or the site but it appears theres quite a few cotton (including skulls for those looking for them!) but only 3 minkys...

_*very*_ limited stock it says...just a heads up!


----------



## Lu28

Is bee in?? Still says it sold straight out on the site...


----------



## twiggy56

I could add a bee one to my basket just there? :shrug:


----------



## Zarababy1

love em damn not having any pennys atm!!! i want the sculls one!


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, think I could convince DH it's a night nappy?? That's all I've funds for at the moment!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Gorgeous, but is it really sensible to spend that much when I don't know if we'll get on with cloth. Hmmm.


----------



## Lu28

Ooh Katy they're so pretty they'll just encourage you to get on with cloth. And you can always resell! :muaha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I want a bee one! Hmmm. I can get half the cost of it back from my council if I provide a receipt...tempted :) xx


----------



## twiggy56

oh i luuuuuuuve the issys- although none of the minky prints I want are in yet :( :sulk:


----------



## twiggy56

katy... doooooooo it :muaha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Is the bee print a bit girly though? xx


----------



## twiggy56

nah- bees are gender neutral!


----------



## twiggy56

only thing is Issys can e quite bulky on some babies as they have a hell of an insert!

so if ur really looking for slim fits, its prob not at the top of the list, but they are a perfect fit for abigail but seems everyone else finds them bulky?


----------



## Lu28

Which ones do you want Twiggy?


----------



## twiggy56

white skulls, pink ladybugs, and pony!!!

they are the V2's that will be coming in....this batch is the last of the V1s


----------



## purpledahlia

V1... V2 ??? what? : /


----------



## lfernie

The skulls is different to the one I bought :s


----------



## twiggy56

version 1's are the old prints that just have a day insert-

the version 2's have a combined day/night insert in every nappy! These are coming in June :D


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, ladybugs! I like the sound of that!


----------



## CountingDown

I cant wait for mine to arrive, I have the cakes and cherrys and the apple print :)


----------



## kiwimama

twiggy56 said:


> version 1's are the old prints that just have a day insert-
> 
> *the version 2's have a combined day/night insert in every nappy! These are coming in June *

*
*

^^ That's cool! I'm still waiting for them to set up the stockist in NZ! I keep asking Michelle (IB Owner) when it's happening and she tells me it'll be soon. I think she's sick of me asking! :haha: It's bloody expensive buying from Aust with conversion rates and fees. Not to mention they take ages to get here. I can't be waiting for weeks, I need them straight away! :haha: 
Does anyone use IB Nights? I'm looking for a good night nappy and thought of IB.. Last night's nappy soaked all the way through... :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

oooh i see!! I want white owls!


----------



## purpledahlia

I would use issy's for night if they worked! Im sick of the BG's they stink and i cant get rid of it!


----------



## kiwimama

purpledahlia said:


> oooh i see!! I want white owls!

the owl ones look really cool don't they! Wish I needed some more day nappies but we've got so many. I need night ones now and they don't do pretties for nights!


----------



## purpledahlia

contemplating getting it and then adding a booster for night???


----------



## Bayleaf

We've tried the old IB Minkee with a night time insert which is basically just 2 day time inserts stitched together. Makes it quite bulky and Em still managed to wee through it in 6 hours :wacko:
If you get on with BG at night though, IB should work out very well!


----------



## kiwimama

purpledahlia said:


> contemplating getting it and then adding a booster for night???

dooooo ittttt!! :thumbup: Maybe it'll push me to do it too. I've got nappies that will sell this week then I'll put the money I make onto my credit card, then charge IB nappies to it that'll put me at my limit again! :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

She has a BG with a microfiber cloth in too, lasts 12 or so hours! more sometimes, but smells ha ha


----------



## purpledahlia

Thing is, i have just enough for 1 in a different acc, which isnt paypal! can you only pay by paypal??


----------



## 4boys4years

sorry total noob here, is there a link so i know what you are all talking about please?


----------



## Bayleaf

https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/Onesize_pocket.html

I think you can still order night time inserts for these?!
Or you can always boost. They are pretty for a night time pocket nappy!


----------



## 4boys4years

thankyou, what makes them so great? i like slim really but looking for something fab for night time, so far the organic insert with a flip has worked well overnight without smelling, i've only got the one organic one though and it's drying so trying a stay dry with a little lamb booster tonight rather than going back to the eco disposables. I did buy a bamboozle to try but gave it a test run tonight and it stunk after 3 hours :( sorry gone a bit OT here!


----------



## kiwimama

purpledahlia said:


> Thing is, i have just enough for 1 in a different acc, which isnt paypal! can you only pay by paypal??

I pay by credit card. :shrug:


----------



## Bayleaf

well the inserts are really soft and squidgy and they're hemp/bamboo and don't tend to smell like MF often does. Really depends on how much wee they have to hold though.


----------



## thelilbump

PD; using soapnuts gets rid of the bg smell!


----------



## twiggy56

Claire- my BG smell a bit too, thinking we're due a strip wash

The Issys last abigail aaaaages- her BG do her 10 hours at night so I would imagine the Issy would do her the same if not more?

Even if you think the Issys are too bulky I would even go for a BG and try an Issy insert? They are my fav inserts by far...squidgy and brilliantly absorbent

I asked Alix if shes getting more night inserts (2 day time ones sewn/poppered together) and she said soon hopefully...


----------



## purpledahlia

im getting my soapnuts sample and if working i will order some for nappy washes :D save some money too!

thats a good idea putting an issy insert into the BG outer! might try that one!


----------



## twiggy56

im guna do soapnuts- just havnt got round to doing it yet!

Cant wait for the night inserts to come- im guna spend the extra and get a handful as I reeeally love them. Id definitely trust a night issy insert to do her all night


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah they are fab!


----------



## twiggy56

Oh and apparently Alix is swamped with emails so WILL get back to me soon about making a bulk-pre order for us that have asked (for the next lot of V2's)


----------



## kiwimama

i use my ib day inserts in some of my other nappies that came with inserts I don't like. They're great. Ok, ok, so I'm going for it - I'm gonna order some this week! Now to pick which prints.... sooo hard!


----------



## thelilbump

PD; the best way i found is to do a rinse cycle with nothing in just water, then a regular wash with soapnuts and a drop of eesential oil. I've not had a stinky BG since the second or third wash doing that.


----------



## kiwimama

twiggy56 said:


> Oh and apparently Alix is swamped with emails so WILL get back to me soon about making a bulk-pre order for us that have asked (for the next lot of V2's)

Better get in quickly then - last time I ordered it took about a month and a half to get them because my order came in straight after a large bulk order from the UK.. must of been you girls!! :growlmad: lol! :haha::flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

ok cool laura, i wont get the white owls i wanted that in the bulk order so will wait. :D

No idea how to pay by credit cad on C+C ?!

Ellie will get some soapnuts, the stink driving me mad!


----------



## twiggy56

kiwimama said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and apparently Alix is swamped with emails so WILL get back to me soon about making a bulk-pre order for us that have asked (for the next lot of V2's)
> 
> Better get in quickly then - last time I ordered it took about a month and a half to get them because my order came in straight after a large bulk order from the UK.. must of been you girls!! :growlmad: lol! :haha::flower:Click to expand...

:blush:


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah if me, you, sarah and michelle get a couple issys each then we should go over £200 between us and get the 20% off and free postage is it not as well?


----------



## purpledahlia

yea prob! she is giving me some free huggalugs for the other order and cos she took so long to get back to me and cos ive still not got one of the replacement cushies so we might get some of them if we're lucky! :D


----------



## kiwimama

Think I'll go for...
White Owls 1, Paisley, Mini Skulls in Day Nappies and
White Skulls, Pink Flower Power in Minky and
1 Plain Night Nappy (just to see how it goes.)


----------



## Blob

I wanted the digger one :cry: :cry:


----------



## MummyKaya

If alix doesn't honour my pre order for V2 can I be in with you girlies too please?

I really want the black skulls, need to get to the bank to pay my pennies in today though. Hopefully Alix is not too swamped with emails that she saves it for 
me, I have been hassling her for months now :wacko:


----------



## Rach28

Ive looked at the site just now and the ones I wanted aren't in stock :( Ive wanted the skull one for aaaaaaaages :nope:


----------



## Blob

I'm going to have to get her to save the digger one from her next order :S can't wait for the next lot :)


----------



## twiggy56

MummyKaya said:


> If alix doesn't honour my pre order for V2 can I be in with you girlies too please?
> 
> I really want the black skulls, need to get to the bank to pay my pennies in today though. Hopefully Alix is not too swamped with emails that she saves it for
> me, I have been hassling her for months now :wacko:

Im sure she will, even though shes swamped, if shes promised you an order im sure she will stick to it. If not then you can get one on our order if you like :flower:


----------



## CountingDown

There are so many lovely prints, I want to order the pink skull print from the next lot. Alix is going to have me bankrupt soon lol


----------



## twiggy56

Blob said:


> I'm going to have to get her to save the digger one from her next order :S can't wait for the next lot :)

once she gets back to me i'l tell her which ones we're desperate for :D


----------



## Blob

Laura scrap the White owls from
my order and put digger instead ha ha thankeeees :)


----------



## twiggy56

iv forgotten which others u wanted :wacko:


----------



## purpledahlia

Ive forgottwn what ones i wanted! :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

:rofl:

can we list wat we want so wen alix gets back to me i know what im doing :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

I think I put it on your facebook so will search it out later :thumbup: 

I'm really quite excited for it :dance:


----------



## purpledahlia

yea mines on your fb somewhere!


----------



## MummyKaya

She let me down. Not happy :cry:


----------



## purpledahlia

oh dear, what did she say?


----------



## MummyKaya

I don't want to publically put them down but let's just say I'm dissapointed they have not saved me a black skulls after I've been emailing for months asking for one. I even mailed her last night before she announced it on fb to reserve it, well she didn't.


----------



## purpledahlia

:S


----------



## twiggy56

oh dear MK- thats not like Alix at all, shes so lovely and tries really hard to help. Im sorry to hear she let you down...

dont know if she'l get anymore of the skulls in as they are V1s aswell :nope:


----------



## MummyKaya

Yeah I know, they're my favorite shop, dealt with both matthew and alix myself and found them lovely, great customer service etc. I'm hoping it's just a one off like she was inundated with emails and missed mine til after they went or something. 
I was pretty dissapointed earlier just because I had made it plain and clear on numerous occasions I was after one. 
She has said she will preorder me black skulls in v2 but I wanted v1 as they are cheaper than v2 and I believe (but might be wrong), the v2s are made in china and not handmade in aus. Please correct me if I'm wrong about that though!


----------



## CountingDown

MummyKaya said:


> Yeah I know, they're my favorite shop, dealt with both matthew and alix myself and found them lovely, great customer service etc. I'm hoping it's just a one off like she was inundated with emails and missed mine til after they went or something.
> I was pretty dissapointed earlier just because I had made it plain and clear on numerous occasions I was after one.
> She has said she will preorder me black skulls in v2 but I wanted v1 as they are cheaper than v2 and I believe (but might be wrong), the v2s are made in china and not handmade in aus. Please correct me if I'm wrong about that though!

I have heard as well that they are being mass produced though I will still ordering more xxx


----------



## MummyKaya

Yeah won't stop me buying them either just was expecting to get a v1. I have always sung C&C praises and promoted them where I could. I don't like to put them down as I've always had fab dealings before, the only negative is it's so good everything always goes out of stock! I'll assume this is a one off blip and probably resume business agin tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Blob

I think Alix is seriously busy said to me that she's just so swamped i think she needs more help TBH :nope:


----------



## MummyKaya

Yeah that's what I was thinking. She must get so many emails a day, especially when new prints come in.


----------



## Blob

Yea we're meant to be talking about a business plan with nappy cakes and other things but she's just so busy :nope:


----------



## twiggy56

check someone on single digits tomorrow...:winkwink:


----------



## kiwimama

CountingDown said:


> MummyKaya said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I know, they're my favorite shop, dealt with both matthew and alix myself and found them lovely, great customer service etc. I'm hoping it's just a one off like she was inundated with emails and missed mine til after they went or something.
> I was pretty dissapointed earlier just because I had made it plain and clear on numerous occasions I was after one.
> She has said she will preorder me black skulls in v2 but I wanted v1 as they are cheaper than v2 and I believe (but might be wrong), the v2s are made in china and not handmade in aus. Please correct me if I'm wrong about that though!
> 
> I have heard as well that they are being mass produced though I will still ordering more xxxClick to expand...

I deal directly with the owner of Issy Bear, Michelle (who is lovely btw.) They are all still definately made in Australia by the ladies of Issybear. :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Only some are now though :nope: not all of them cos she couldnt make up the orders... prob the ones you get are but the ones they have to ship to us arent.


----------



## kiwimama

Blob said:


> Only some are now though :nope: not all of them cos she couldnt make up the orders... prob the ones you get are but the ones they have to ship to us arent.

That sounds like it could be right. Hopefully they'll be doing regular quality checks to ensure they are still the usual excellent IB quality. :thumbup: 

I've just ordered 2 new prints - paisley (day) and white skulls (minky). So they are on the way to me! :happydance: Had 15% off as well which was a bonus!


----------



## Blob

Ooooh go you :)


----------



## twiggy56

15% off is awsome! Im ordering myself a white skulls too! - hubby likes it!


----------



## Blob

Ha ha.. i wish i liked the minky ones :nope: I dont get how they look fine on Abs but bulky on Tabs :wacko:


----------



## purpledahlia

Theyre a tad bulky on Ava but i still like them!


----------



## chelleb2

Sorry I'm just popping over from second tri and I'm trying to get my head round cloth nappies to decide if I want to go down that route instead of using disposables. What's this website you guys are talking about?


----------



## purpledahlia

www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk :)


----------



## chelleb2

Thank you x


----------

